
IKEA’s Best-Selling Product Is Not a Piece of Furniture - Gedxx
https://medium.com/better-marketing/ikeas-best-selling-product-is-not-a-piece-of-furniture-bc8c30fcd378
======
ksaj
I can't tell: Are they referring to individual meatballs, the meatballs in one
plate at the restaurant, or one bag of meatballs from their store?

Comparing sales of individual Billy bookshelves to the sale of individual
meatballs is bizarre, but it still then leaves you to the individual plate, or
the frozen bag, which are completely different portion sizes.

Billy bookshelves come in a couple of sizes, so maybe they mean not individual
meatballs (since you can't buy a single meatball), but both the restaurant
plate servings and the bags as compared to sales of the large and small
bookshelves?

